# The Mailman Cometh.......



## 480sparky (Feb 3, 2015)

.... and bringest forth strange containers full of wonder and excitement!







Courtesy of pixmedic!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2015)

Reminds me of how many weeks allowance I spent saving for that very same package back in my youth.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 3, 2015)

that looks like a lot of paper.
I hope its decent stuff and you can make some good use of it.


----------



## BillM (Feb 3, 2015)

Your mailman is way better than mine, the only paper i got was a stack of bills


----------



## timor (Feb 3, 2015)

How old is this paper ? Make sure you have benzotriazole at ready. How much did you pay for this ?


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 3, 2015)

My mailman bringeth me ye olde fixer and toner tomorrow.  Been too long.  Can hardly wait.  And that is just the 'get by' order.  The freight truck will come in about three weeks when funny money is in.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

timor said:


> How old is this paper ? Make sure you have benzotriazole at ready. How much did you pay for this ?


He probably paid too much...
But I don't give refunds so....
He's stuck with it.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2015)

This was printed on the same paper (well out of date)


----------



## timor (Feb 4, 2015)

It is not that much how long out of date, but how it was stored. One use of old, fogging paper is a cheap way to discover dust on the nets. Providing paper was really cheap or free.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2015)

timor said:


> It is not that much how long out of date, but how it was stored. One use of old, fogging paper is a cheap way to discover dust on the nets. Providing paper was really cheap or free.


In a basement bit of mold on the box


----------



## timor (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Feb 4, 2015)

I just checked what's in the box.
It was stuffed full of $100 bills!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























j/k.  There's 72 sheets in there.  Maybe next week I can try some out.

.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

I stored it on top of my hot water tank.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 4, 2015)

So I should process it using ice water?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> So I should process it using ice water?


Here in the south we develop with sweet tea


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 4, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > So I should process it using ice water?
> ...



With or without lemon?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Lemon if you need a bit of lightening


----------



## timor (Feb 5, 2015)

480sparky said:


> So I should process it using ice water?


That to cheap and blah... Develop in ice wine !


----------



## Rollei12 (Feb 7, 2015)

So instead of using water you can use another liquid?  Hmmm...  

- tea?
- coffee?
- milk?
- lemonade?


----------



## timor (Feb 7, 2015)

Hmm...  Water everywhere. Tee or coffee if black should be fine. Milk or lemonade rather too buffered. And sticky.


----------

